# great coyote hunt



## cbbase34 (Nov 22, 2007)

this is what happen a few nights ago......... He is a coyote we took few nights ago, shot it with a 22 rile about 15 feet away. We done about 15 mins of calling using a coyote killing a young deer sound on tape. Should have more pics comming soon thanks


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

wow you actually bring um in the house and let um bleed all over your floor? do you have a wife?


----------



## cbbase34 (Nov 22, 2007)

yea, but she made me clean the mess up after she got done taking the picture, it was to dark outside so i brought it in so people can get a better look. thanks


----------



## top dog (Jan 18, 2007)

S.E MN. Wiscoy Valley???


----------



## top dog (Jan 18, 2007)

How many new parasites now live in your kitchen???


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Dude, how'd you find a wife that would allow you to do that--bring em into the house?


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Jeeze, guys, how badly whipped are you all?!?! Are you that browbeaten?? :lol: :lol: :lol: Looks to me we KNOW who wears the pants finally. The perfect end to this story would be if he told us that after the pic was taken, his wife then skinned the 'yote, but not until she had cooked his dinner. Now THAT is a good coyote hunt!! :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't know if it is such a factor of who wears the pants in the family or being whipped, but just common sense.

Why make more work for yourself and have to clean up all the blood. I always worry about fleas. For instance when I am done skinning I always undress outside and leave my clothes out in the snow for a few days, then I take a LONG, HOT shower. I have had them crawling on my face before and that is kind of creepy. :-?


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey cbbase,

Nice dog! I think the coyote in the kitchen is kinda funny. Congrats!

P.s. Topdog, where you at in se mn?

Jaybic


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

My wife would have probably castrated me!


----------



## cbbase34 (Nov 22, 2007)

Lol she wouldnt let me keep it in the house long just enough for pictures then out the door it went. I live here in southern part of ohio, jackson county. I am a newbie at this coyote/predator hunting so any advice let me know. thanks


----------



## fasenbuster (Jan 12, 2008)

Your wife have any sisters???


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Well you owe me a new computer screen I spit pop all over the screen when I saw this pic!!

Man I hardly like to bring them stinky things in the garage.

I like to stick them in a garbage bag and hook it up to the old diesel's exhaust pipe!

Congrats it looks like a really big male to me!


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well, this all brings up a new and exciting chance for a lot of us to learn something. How bad ARE the bugs on a coyote? Remember, I have never tried my hand at selling them, so i always have just snapped a pic and left the things lay. What sort of concerns are there about fleas and such?


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

I find it hard to understand how some folks can leave $20.00 laying on the ground. :eyeroll:


----------



## cbbase34 (Nov 22, 2007)

Well as far as i could see the nite we got him, he didnt have nothing on him as far as i could tell. It was pretty much a fast picture and back outside it went, yes the thing did stink pretty bad, i dont know if it was a breading type smell, but smelled like pee pretty much. does anyone know if they are breeding going on so i can change up on my calling? thanks for the replys


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

patrick grumley said:


> I find it hard to understand how some folks can leave $20.00 laying on the ground. :eyeroll:


There are a lot of us out there that learn as we go. Believe it or not, it wasn't until recently that I knew that there was much of a market for fur. Here in the People's Republic of Colorado, where trapping is against the law, the media had me fooled into believing that the fur market was dead. Hence the leaving them lay. I then got aquainted with a guy who used to trap and harvest fur until CO banned it. He is the one that turned me on to the idea of selling the coyotes.


----------

